# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  aas use with tca (amitriptyline)

## olderfella

Hi guys im pretty new to this forum as you can see,i have had an interest in bodybuilding on and off most of my adult life.Over the last 3yrs i have developed an anxiety/panic disorder.I was first given the ssri citalopram which was gradualy increased to 60mg daily.After approx a year the citalopram ceased to hold back my anxiety and panic attacks became more often and intense.My doctor took me off citalopram and put me on amitriptyline which is a tca,i have had some success with this medication but to hold back my anxiety and panic it has been increased to 170mg daily.What i am trying to find out is does the use of aas have a negative effect on the tca.I am currently cruising on 500mg of test e weekly i also take 75mg of proviron daily,everytime i try to up the test after 2weeks or so my anxiety and panic intensify.Is this because the test is raising my prolactin levels?as i understand things if the level of prolactin is higher than the dhea this is when panic strikes is this correct?I asked my doctor if it was advisible to use a prolactin blocker to which she replied (please dont do that as you will cause yourself more problems)but no indication of what problems.I am desperate to stop my anxiety but i also wish to carry on using aas is this possible?i also have been prescribed diazipam for when the anxiety wont stop but i dont wish to use them as i understand they are addictive,any help would be greatly appreciated guys.I would like to add that when i developed the anxiety i was not and had not used any aas for 15yrs so i havent blamed the aas for my anxiety. My doctor is not interested in checking my bloodwork and i am using proviron as an aromatase inhibitor  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## mŭsˈəl

> My doctor is not interested in checking my bloodwork


Until I read that, i was going to ask a few questions for clarification about your Sx and Dx. Instead, I am curious to know what area of health care is your MD's clinical focus? Such as, any clinical board certifications?

----------


## MaNiCC

Bump!

----------


## olderfella

Hi Mus im not sure of what my doctors speciality is,in the uk they are known as general practioners they are a bit like a jack of all trades masters of none,it is the way our national health service is run,if you become ill in the uk the first port of call in the uk is your gp if they cant sort you out they then refer you to a specialist,my gp just keeps upping my medication which in my opinion is trying to block the symptoms instead of finding the cause :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## mŭsˈəl

Thanks  I asked, because doctor could be a chiropractor or naturopath and I was expecting you to say something like that because I thought that would explain your doctors lack of interest in initiating blood work. 
Are you aware that having a have blood tests when being prescribed Amitriptyline in not unusual? 
How did you receive a Rx for Test e without a blood test?

----------


## MaNiCC

Mus were over in Uk Mate, things work different here

-MaNiCC-

----------

